# What to get???



## pkrios (Feb 13, 2011)

hi I just have a fast question whats the best Intel I7 chip For OC under $600


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Which motherboard do you have? Overclocking is hit or miss with chips, you may get a CPU that overclocks like crazy on air or one that is just mediocre.


----------



## pkrios (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok so Not thinking about the price from the I7 930-980 which one will you recommend i dont wanna go to high 4.0ghz will be awesome

Also what MoBo would you use 

ASUS Sabertooth X58
Or
ASUS P6X58D Premium 
This is the one like =)


----------

